# oven mitts. hahaha.



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 24, 2018)

i had some simple cotton 7"x7" squares. they were stained, and maybe even a corner burned. soft and supple.

i was pulling a pot off the stove, opened the drawer and [email protected]#$#@[email protected]#$!!!.

my wife threw them away!! she replaced them with some silicon, half gloves..i "s" you not, they look like pac-man. 

i cant stand kitchy, useless things like that. it's like the kitchen wisk with the ball bearings at the end of thin stainless wire..like some medieval torture device. 

i love my wife..but damn.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 24, 2018)

Dude I feel this post!! We had ****** cheap oven mitts and I kept complaining that they were useless, went through about 3 pairs of various brands...they all sucked the big one. Couldn't hold on to anything hot for more than 3 seconds.

Long story short, went to hardware store and bought welding mitts...no more screwing around with "nice looking" oven mitts. Girlfriend be damned! Not getting burned any more. End rant.


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 24, 2018)

I stopped my wife from tossing the well broken-in pot holders a few years back. She used oven mitts, which are a huge waste of space in my opinion. Someone gave us some silicon pot holders and a silicon mitt -- they suck.


----------



## daveb (Jan 24, 2018)

Can you say TOWELS?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 24, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> went to hardware store and bought welding mitts...no more screwing around with "nice looking" oven mitts. Girlfriend be damned! Not getting burned any more. End rant.



This. Been using welding gloves for oven mitts for over a decade. First got the idea when we saw someone using them on a camp oven.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 24, 2018)

I never could get my hands in any oven mitts sold at Bed,Bath and Beyond. I still use my old pot holders.I only use my welding mitts for the outside grill and welding.They are nice and broke in which takes forever.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 24, 2018)

daveb said:


> Can you say TOWELS?



Duh! Only this!


----------



## ian (Jan 24, 2018)

I do like potholders vs towels... mine are thicker so I dont have to double them over for screaming hot items that I want to hold for a while, and theyre a good small size. Also, then I dont have to keep track of the wet towels that will be death if used as potholders.

But yea, simpler the better. Thumbs down to mitts/gloves except for real hot grilling, and then thumbs up to welders gloves.


----------



## nevrknow (Jan 24, 2018)

Silicon mitts for 1 thing and 1 thing only. Hot meat on the smoker. Brisket, ribs, butts. Then back under the cabinet until next time. NO oven work with them.  Ever!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 24, 2018)

ianbiringer said:


> I do like potholders vs towels... mine are thicker so I dont have to double them over for screaming hot items that I want to hold for a while, and theyre a good small size. Also, then I dont have to keep track of the wet towels that will be death if used as potholders.
> 
> But yea, simpler the better. Thumbs down to mitts/gloves except for real hot grilling, and then thumbs up to welders gloves.




This. I dont like keeping a towel folded just so. Plus any moisture; burn city.


----------



## daveb (Jan 24, 2018)

Damp towel will just help you move faster:thumbsup:


----------



## TheVincenzo (Jan 24, 2018)

Nemo said:


> This. Been using welding gloves for oven mitts for over a decade. First got the idea when we saw someone using them on a camp oven.



I'm also a fan of welding gloves. Oddly enough I also got the idea from seeing someone using them on a dutch oven years ago.


----------



## OliverNuther (Jan 25, 2018)

Towels. Double them over if youre wearing a thin one.


----------



## mille162 (Jan 27, 2018)

nevrknow said:


> Silicon mitts for 1 thing and 1 thing only. Hot meat on the smoker. Brisket, ribs, butts. Then back under the cabinet until next time. NO oven work with them.  Ever!



Also great for steaming lobster, or when working with boiling water. Being waterproof is pretty handy in some scenarios


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 27, 2018)

If you work in kitchens you know... you have to get the thicker green banded towels. The blue ones are always thinner, and when slightly wet and looking to steam burn you at a moments notice [emoji16] 

It was always a race with the sauté guy to see who got them when the bag of towels got pulled out of the office haha


----------



## daveb (Jan 27, 2018)

The orange ones rule. My stash is kept with the sous vide stuff. I'm the only one who uses it.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a pair of pitt mitts I like, they are made from nomex and good to about 500 F. When I upgrade it will be to the Kevlar version good to over 900 F. 

Just a lowly home cook / bbqer


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 28, 2018)

daveb said:


> The orange ones rule. My stash is kept with the sous vide stuff. I'm the only one who uses it.


Would you get more angry if someone grabbed your knife or your towel??


----------

